# Report - Gilman Tunnels Loop



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

A couple weeks ago I decided to check out a mountain route I have heard about a few times here in Northern NM. I knew some of it was going to be dirt and opinions varied on how "road bike-able" it is. Not wanting to get stuck on some death march epic, I took the mtn bike with some semi-slick tires. Whoever thought any part of the dirt section was doable on a road bike must have been smoking crack or has handleing skills way beyond mine.

So on to the report. I started the route in Jemez Springs and rode south.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Hwy 485*

Hwy 485 heads west over the Jemez River then swings north to follow another stream. The valley had many open pastures below the red rock cliffs. Mostly horses and a surprising number of goats, none of which would stand still for a photo.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*The Tunnels*

The Gilman Tunnels were blasted out of the rock in the 1920's for a logging railroad. I didn't see any remaining trace of rail, but there are supposedly mining ruins on a side road past the tunnels.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Pavement ends*

One half mile past the tunnels the road beomes FR 376. The elevation is still less than 6,000' so it is mostly pinon/juniper and oak. There is a nice stream, but the road isn't well shaded and it was hot. I did something I rarely do, took my helmet off.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Getting higher and ominous clouds.*

The road climbs steadily and finally I got up into ponderosa. Because of my late start I knew I was likely to get hit with our ususal afternoon rains. Luckily for me they were relatively short and not too intense.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Moo*

At one point, just before the rain, I startled some local bovine. One decided she wanted to play hide and seek. So just how do you hide a cow?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Pastoral*

Halfway to the high point there is a flatter open section. There is a joint effort by the Forest Service, BLM and local tribal entities to reclaim some of the riperian area.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Rain and Aspen*

I rode in the rain for maybe half an hour. It was taking much longer on the dirt road than I expected, and I was getting hungry. When the rain was letting up I found this beautiful stand of aspen and wildflowers so stopped for lunch. Turkey, avocado and roasted red peppers, yummy!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Topping out.*

The forest road tops out at about 8,300' on paved Hwy 126. So it was about a 2,000 foot gain in 15 miles of gravel, sand and washboard dirt road. Occasionally I has wished for my knobby tires. It could maybe be ridden on a cross bike in the downhill direction with good sturdy wheels. But I'm not going to be taking my road bike on it anytime soon.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Return*

It was a quick run back down to Jemez Springs on Highways 126 and 4, through the little hamlet of La Cueva.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Recovery*

There is a nice little bath house in Jemez Springs so I decided to take a 30 minute soak ($10). Afterwards I stopped into the Laughing Lizard Cafe and Inn for an ice cold lemonade and blueberry cobbler. After 5 hours on the bike (three of those on dirt) they really hit the spot!

For a good route description and elevation profile you can check out http://www.nmts.org/
Click on "route" and "Gilman Tunnels Mtn Bike Route."


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice report and pics!

Those gravel roads don't look too unfriendly for a road bike, but of course it's hard to tell from a pic.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW that looks like an amazing ride (and sure is a great report). 

I love the scenics, the flowers, the buildings and the food.

Like all good ride reports it makes me want to ride there-NOW!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Absolutely wonderful. I need to get don south.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah, a pic doesn't really convey the conditions well. Some stretches weren't too bad, and when the rain packed the dirt it was nice, but there are other parts with really deep washboard and sand inches deep that would have meant walking a road bike. Just not enough traction on steady uphill grades. Like I said, downhill with good wheels and a wide crosstire would be better. I have a friend who has done it that way. Then all the uphill part is on pavement but unfortunatly on a narrow road that can have significant traffic; campers and logging trucks!

I just really enjoyed the steady climb through the mountains.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Come ride the New Mexico Double. I goes right through Jemez Springs and La Cueva, though I don't think we'd have time for a soak!


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Very nice. New Mexico has such great scenery. I really like those red rocks as well as the tall trees. Also good to see that there are conservation efforts going on.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

theBreeze said:


> there are other parts with really deep washboard and sand inches deep that would have meant walking a road bike.


Yeah, washboard and sand are no good. I did a ride last spring on my road bike that involved about 7-8 miles of unpaved logging roads. Most of it was okay for my 700x32 Paselas, but I found that I had to walk some of the steepest downhill sections. I was concerned that I wouldn't have enough traction to slow for the hairpins at the bottoms of many of the slopes. 

I love to explore unpaved roads but it's always a gamble with the road bike. Perhaps I need to get some wider cross tires :idea:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautiful tour. I wanna go.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

that is one nice looking ride. i love it when you can go from scrub desert to pine


----------

